# Ancona port



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Has anybody used Ancona port this year? The last time we used the port there was a lot of building work going on and the Minoan office had moved into the town.

I assume by now the Minoan office has moved back into the port area. Any info/GPS co ords will be most welcome.

Don


----------



## Bovisand (Jan 16, 2008)

Don,
We are sailing out of there on Wed (first time). Will try and post some info first chance I get.


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

We have used Ancona twice this year and everything appeared to be back to normal as far as building work was concerned.

Having said that, it was absolute chaos returning from Igoumenitsa, and took 3 hours for the boat to unload. This appeared to be caused by ferries running late and all trying to unload at the same time.

Good Luck


----------



## Bovisand (Jan 16, 2008)

Don, further to earlier post, we sailed from Ancona to Patras last Wed (19th) and had no problems. It was our first time so cant compare to anything previous but everything went smoothly and no signs of any building work. Went initially for boarding passes etc then then to the dock to get in line for boarding. It was with ANEK and left pretty much on time with all the 'Open Deck Campers' being loaded last. Did begin to worry they had space for us it was so chocker, but room to spare in the end. Journey took exactly 24hrs arriving Patras at 2.30pm. I'm told they go a bit slower these days to save fuel.


----------

